# Anyone living in Marbella/Calahonda?Help please!



## carynnicolagrosvenor (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi there!!! 
Just wondering if anyone is living in the Malaga/Marbella/Calahonda region of Spain? I'm moving out there at the end of May and planning to give private English classes. I'm TEFL qualified with a degree in Spanish and speak fluent English, Spanish and Welsh. I'm wondering if anyone would be so kind as to put up a few posters around for me to advertise my English classes so as I can see how much of a response I get before coming out there? I've taught in a university in Spain before and given private classes too in the North or Spain and South America so I have plenty of experience but just fancied a change in the South of Spain! Please let me know if anyone would be willing to print out a few posters if I email them to you and I'll pay you a few bob or just buy you a couple of drinks/lunch or something when I arrive!!! 
Looking forward to hearing from you... 
Cheers, best wishes
Caryn Grosvenor


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

carynnicolagrosvenor said:


> Hi there!!!
> Just wondering if anyone is living in the Malaga/Marbella/Calahonda region of Spain? I'm moving out there at the end of May and planning to give private English classes. I'm TEFL qualified with a degree in Spanish and speak fluent English, Spanish and Welsh. I'm wondering if anyone would be so kind as to put up a few posters around for me to advertise my English classes so as I can see how much of a response I get before coming out there? I've taught in a university in Spain before and given private classes too in the North or Spain and South America so I have plenty of experience but just fancied a change in the South of Spain! Please let me know if anyone would be willing to print out a few posters if I email them to you and I'll pay you a few bob or just buy you a couple of drinks/lunch or something when I arrive!!!
> Looking forward to hearing from you...
> Cheers, best wishes
> Caryn Grosvenor


You need to come out here and have a look around Caryn. The lady who used to come round and give my daughter and I spanish lessons, used to run classes for spanish lessons but gave up in the end cos she only had two people attend. There are posters around for spanish and english lessons, I dont know how well they do. The only place I can think may help is a centre in Malaga, the name escapes me, but that gives free spanish lessons to expats, however, they obviously employ staff ????? I´ve gotta feeling it closes for the summer holidays??? I wish I could remember the name of the place????ANYONE?????

Try googling "malaga Spanish lessons"??

Have you tried the local papers on line?? Sur in engish, Friday ad ??? Thats all I can help you with really

Sorry hun

Jo xxx


----------



## carynnicolagrosvenor (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Jo, thanks for that... I'm definitely going to come out there as soon as I can anyway but I just thought this might give me a bit of a head start. When I was living in Valladolid I had quite a few families who wanted their kids to have extra help in English so I just went round to their houses and gave individual lessons to them...that worked really well... Not sure of the best place to head to though? I know people in Calahonda and would love to be around there but maybe Marbella would be a good place to look for work? I guess I'll jst heead out there and book into a hostel for a couple of weeks...


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

See them two houses, mine's the middle one -


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Work for you from tomorrow if you are that serious!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Work for you from tomorrow if you are that serious!


Doing what exactly??? Not down the poligono is it ?

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I wondered whether you'd like an interview too. It's in a nice modern office not the side of the road!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Guys, that's the way things work here. A friend said he had some short term casual work but as he is based in the UK and did not have the contacts could I help. Ten minutes later Jojo has an interview booked. Good Luck tomorrow. (I'll put in a good word for you!)


----------



## carynnicolagrosvenor (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Steve, 
Cheers for the message, have sent you an email. 
Caryn



SteveHall said:


> Guys, that's the way things work here. A friend said he had some short term casual work but as he is based in the UK and did not have the contacts could I help. Ten minutes later Jojo has an interview booked. Good Luck tomorrow. (I'll put in a good word for you!)


----------

